# 2013 Body Transformation contest



## Uncreative123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com - 2013 $100,000 Transformation Challenge - Bodybuilding.com


Some really big changes this year- and I am not digging them. 

First- they now have two different categories and you must choose either "fat loss" or "muscle building". I really do not know which one I'm going to do yet. It's really disappointing that they're doing this and there is basically nothing going into specifics for how they're going to judge the final results. Does this mean somebody who weighs 500 lbs and ends up shedding 200 lbs can win? I highly doubt that's the case, but there are no specifics. It's disheartening because they've had strictly 'get shredded' contests before and it was unreal. I wouldn't even try to compete with those guys...and they really didn't stand a chance in the previous contests, but now they've changed (not leveled) the playing field. 

Secondly- the grand prize winner now gets $50k, and there are only three other runners up (one for each category, fat loss/muscle gain) who will receive prizes. So 7 total (compared to 10 last year). 

Thirdly, the contest is now open to Canadians (except Quebuec, weird?) and the European Union, which means more competition. 



I really have to re-think how I'm going to approach this now. The contest registration is open now through January 31st. All of the contest information is listed in the link at the top of this post. If you sign up, feel free to add your bodyspace name here in this thread somewhere. I've got the same name.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 3, 2013)

Colour me interested for the muscle building category. Will give it some thought over the next few days


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Colour me interested for the muscle building category. Will give it some thought over the next few days





I've decided I'm going to be doing fat-loss. I'm going to use Jan. 25th as my start date. So then I believe my end date is April 19th. I've got three more weeks to get as fat as possible. It's gonna be fun eating my way to the top.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

This is interesting, though it seems to encourage some possibly unhealthy gains/losses in order to win. If I were unemployed I'd probably do it anyway 

Do you think that an unconventional plan/story with less extreme fat loss would have a chance? The most fat I could really have by 1/31 would be around 16-18% but I was thinking it might be interesting to cut down to 8-10% via 12 weeks of an exclusively McDonald's diet.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm trying to think how much I could actually gain over 3 months, I mean even with a teenager's growth rate it couldn't possibly be that much.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 4, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> This is interesting, though it seems to encourage some possibly unhealthy gains/losses in order to win. If I were unemployed I'd probably do it anyway
> 
> Do you think that an unconventional plan/story with less extreme fat loss would have a chance? The most fat I could really have by 1/31 would be around 16-18% but I was thinking it might be interesting to cut down to 8-10% via 12 weeks of an exclusively McDonald's diet.




I think the story/journal entry you do at the end is pretty irrelevant. I think the McDonalds angle would be a bad idea for a variety of reasons- mainly one that you should be trying to promote a healthy diet and two, the issues that could potentially come along with advertising/copyright should you win and bb.com has to share your story everywhere. 

And honestly from what I've seen, if you go the fat loss route, you're going to probably have to be coming in at a minimum 7% bf to have a chance....regardless of where you start. It sucks, but I believe the reasoning behind this is because they're going to be using your pictures everywhere and they actually have you go to a couple events. So even if you lost like 12-15% bodyfat, they still can't have someone who's like 10% bf because the end result isn't quite what they're looking for. Seems stupid, but after all, bodybuilding in the end is still about aesthetics. 


As far as the muscle gain, yeah, i'm really not sure what they're going for there. You can only put on so much muscle in 12 weeks...and it's not going to be a lot. So that was a really weird and disappointing route for them to take.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm betting that the muscle gain catagory will get judged basically the same as the last contest and will actually be more of a getting ripped contest.
With the fat loss catagory they're probably going for a The Biggest Loser type poundage totals of bodyweight loss.

They should have just stuck with the contest's name as being the sole judging criterea; Body Transformation, and let the individual take whatever route transforms their own body the best.
Either way there is a distinct disadvantage to someone who's already in good gym shape.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 4, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> I was thinking it might be interesting to cut down to 8-10% via 12 weeks of an exclusively McDonald's diet.


 
I'm quite sure that Uncreative123 is right about them likely shunning the McDonalds diet, no matter if you did get totaly ripped.
It's funny to imagine someone doing that and winning the contest and the story going viral (ah the look of disdain on Michelle Obama's face lol).
Maybe it really is about personal resposibility derp derp .


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah that was my thought - I'm clearly not about to get into significantly better shape than people who are in _really _good shape, but it would be amusing to at least get into pretty good shape via a diet that is almost universally regarded as a horrible idea. I figure it would be the only possible shot a clown like me would have at standing out from the crowd in something like this. Otherwise I'm not in bad enough shape to make much of a dramatic transformation, which is a strange thing to be unhappy about


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 5, 2013)

SS.org body transformation contest - Winner gets the glory.... who's in? 

Us Aussies miss out on the bb.com comp


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 5, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'm betting that the muscle gain catagory will get judged basically the same as the last contest and will actually be more of a getting ripped contest.
> With the fat loss catagory they're probably going for a The Biggest Loser type poundage totals of bodyweight loss.
> 
> They should have just stuck with the contest's name as being the sole judging criterea; Body Transformation, and let the individual take whatever route transforms their own body the best.
> Either way there is a distinct disadvantage to someone who's already in good gym shape.




This is actually making me second-guess the category I chose. I'm going to hit up DazzlingDanielle and see if she can spread any light on the situation. Will report back.





JP Universe said:


> SS.org body transformation contest - Winner gets the glory.... who's in?
> 
> Us Aussies miss out on the bb.com comp




I'm actually surprised they included the EU over Australia. BB.com has a huge Australian base.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 6, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> As far as the muscle gain, yeah, i'm really not sure what they're going for there. You can only put on so much muscle in 12 weeks...and it's not going to be a lot. So that was a really weird and disappointing route for them to take.


In before some kids start cycling and pumping synthol like mad for 12 weeks to win the contest.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 7, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> In before some kids start cycling and pumping synthol like mad for 12 weeks to win the contest.




I hate to be the one to break it to you, but everyone who has won or placed in this contest since it's inception a few years ago (sans a few of the women) has not done it naturally. It's Bodybuilding, pal. 


Synthol doesn't make anyone look better which is why it's all but extinct. Even when it's used 'correctly' it still doesn't produce aesthetic results. Bodybuilders don't use it, nobody does. Maybe a handful morons did at some point. I don't know anybody that even talks about it anymore so let's not turn this into a synthol discussion because that's not what this thread is about. 


Still haven't hit up Dazzling Danielle. Will do it tonight.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 8, 2013)

I wasn't exactly being serious, but alrighty.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 8, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> I wasn't exactly being serious, but alrighty.




I didn't think about it until after you brought it up, but actually those of us in the U.S. and Canada will be at a severe disadvantage given that gear is legal for personal use in the UK and possibly a few other EU countries. I'm less stoked for this contest each week.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's the official word from Danielle and I feel much better now:


"Hello!

I would love to try to help!




This year we created the two categories because we didnt want people who dropped, lets say 50 lbs to feel like they didnt have a chance because someone got to 5 % bodyfat and was crazy shredded. We want to shed light on those people as well as the shredded folks because they are both extremely hard to do. Thats why we wanted winners in both categories!





In your case I would think of it this way-- If you can see yourself being really shredded by the end, go with Muscle Building. If you think it will be more of just a weight loss transformation, do weight loss.





Hope that makes sense!!"


Muscle building it is.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 9, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> I didn't think about it until after you brought it up, but actually those of us in the U.S. and Canada will be at a severe disadvantage given that gear is legal for personal use in the UK and possibly a few other EU countries. I'm less stoked for this contest each week.


Hm, I didn't realise that until you brought this up either... Do you think this will make a big difference? Has possession being illegal stopped anyone stateside from juicing?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think I could ever convince myself to do steroids. My penis is small enough


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 10, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Hm, I didn't realise that until you brought this up either... Do you think this will make a big difference? Has possession being illegal stopped anyone stateside from juicing?




No different than the legality of anything else- whether it's controlled substances or speed limits, some people obey the law and some don't. 




AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I don't think I could ever convince myself to do steroids. My penis is small enough




That is equally about as logical as assuming nasal spray will shrink your nose.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 10, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> That is equally about as logical as assuming nasal spray will shrink your nose.



Are you saying steroids are sprayed onto your schwanz?


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 19, 2013)

Alright, so I'm kicking off everything Monday. I'm not entering the contest until Friday, but I'm starting my diet/training on Monday. I've got kind of a busy week ahead so I'm just going to post all this stuff now. 

I'll be doing IF again. Trying to get less than 50g carbs/day for the first two weeks, then having one "cheat"/heavy carb meal a week for the next two weeks. Weeks 4-10 I'll have two carb meals a week, and then back down to one for the remaining two weeks. I've been researching some contest prep material regarding subcutaneous water, glycogen depletion, carb restriction, and cycling water intake which I'm going to kind of experiment with during this- and if it goes well I will use it during the last five days. I think I'll need to do it once or twice first to really get the hang of it. Just like with this contest, I feel so much more prepared and ready than last time. I'm confident in knowing what I'm doing, what works, and what doesn't work. I know everything I need to do, everything I need to eat, and everything I shouldn't eat. Last time I was pretty slow out of the gate and I think the first three, maybe even four weeks could have gone a lot better. Plus this time I won't be on tour during the last week of the contest so that will also be in my favor. I am fairly confident that I am going to completely destroy my transformation from last year. I never posted the final week's pics, so here is the total transformation I did last year:












I'm going with a minimalist approach to diet. I'd like to expand on it, but I'm a very picky eater so for now here's a list of the only foods I'll be eating:

Egg Whites
Occasional whole raw eggs
Chicken breast (and various seasonings)
Ground Buffalo
Lean steak (probably not too much)
Deli Ham
Deli Turkey
Deli cheese (variety of)
Cottage cheese (sparingly)
Peanut Butter
Almonds
Cabbage
Lettuce/Spinach (sparingly)

Drinks:
Water, Powerade Zero, Crystal light, Vanilla Coke Zero, copious amounts of BCAA supps. 


And that's about it. All my meat and cheese is going to come from Whole Foods. Trying to limit preservatives as much as possible. Would like to eliminate dairy altogether, so I'm kinda trying to ease into that with this contest. After drinking nearly half a gallon a day prior to last years contest, I was able to give it up cold turkey with ease. Don't know if I'll be able to do that with cheese. It just makes stuff taste better :/

Foods I'm hoping to start eating during this: Broccoli, some type of fish- probably salmon, and I dunno, more vegetables I guess. Anything low-carb. 

Carb 'refeed' days will probably consist of all kinds of fruit and pasta. 
Probably just going to keep protein around 200-250g. Nothing too crazy. 

Other supps:

Fish oil
Intek Detox- for a couple weeks. Amazing stuff, completely cleans you out. Just need to be sure that you are always within 15-20 min of a bathroom you can totally destroy- no matter what.
Generic multivitamin
Generic fiber supp
Green tea
ZMA
Taurine
Red Yeast Rice
Vitamin E, B-6, and C



Gonna try to do a weekly update.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 19, 2013)

Hell I'll join in here for fun on ss.org and to hold myself accountable . I've been cutting for the last 6 months and this photo is we're i'm at as of the 02/01/2012 so consider that my starting point..... My cut actually will/should finish on the 02/04.

I'm following Josef Rakich's meal/workout plans. They change every month and hit your macros perfectly based on the information you send him. I eat 3 meals a day, I try and IF when I can depending on the meal plans (I love skipping breakfast) and I take fish oil tabs, BCAA's, Vitamin C and Creatine for supplements. I love drinking so drink Sprite Zero and vodka on w/e's and the occasional beer if I'm with mates at a pub. I have a refeed day once every 2 weeks and a mini cheat meal once per week. (Mini = something not on the meal plan that's relatively healthy, something like Subway for example) No fatty fast food....

For cardio I bike to work 3-4 times a week depending on DOMS from leg day, Basketball is on Wednesdays and I skip for like 5 minutes  twice a week. For weights I hit one body part/week with 2/week ab workout. Workouts generally are about an hour....

I'll update weekly with some words on how I'm going against the targets and do monthly snap shots

Starting pic!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 19, 2013)

shoot, forgot to say I'll not be formally entering because I'm not 18 

I'll do it (muscle building) for fun on here though, starting on Monday where I'll post stats. At the moment I'm roughly the most muscular I've been, but definitely a few bf% higher than this time last year. My routine will be pretty simple, lifting Mon/Tue/Thur/Fri, playing squash on Wednesdays (no more rugby  ) and maybe some other cardio on Saturdays. Eating clean bulk (for my size) (2900-3200 cals/250-300 carbs/250ish protein/100ish fats) per day.

Best of luck Uncreative, and anyone else doing this whether official or not!

more-or-less starting pics:

unflexed




side




posing like a douche




latspread


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 22, 2013)

Update (4 days since my last update but what the hell) 

Added 1.5KG's since my last pic.... I'm a little bit worried about that but I've been more disciplined than I have been before so I'm hoping it's mainly muscle. It still annoys me mentally though..... 

All will be revealed in just over a week when I take my next pic (I will be so annoyed if it isn't a noticeable difference, been working my ass off this month). I'm going to add some structure to my lifting days with 2 days on 1 day off so it will be 4.66 times a week on average lifting  with One full day of rest a week and the other rest day including ab work and/or cardio.

My bike tyre went flat the other day (back one is f'ed) so I'm substituting some HITT exercises at home for 10 minutes and some skipping. Gonna get my new bike tyres this w-e.

I'm so sick of eating chicken


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 23, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Update (4 days since my last update but what the hell)
> 
> Added 1.5KG's since my last pic.... I'm a little bit worried about that but I've been more disciplined than I have been before so I'm hoping it's mainly muscle. It still annoys me mentally though.....
> 
> ...




Don't get bummed if the progress isn't as drastic as you think it should be. It's all about slow, gradual change. That's often why diets/working out becomes so discouraging -especially in today's society where everything/everyone is about instant gratification. I felt like I wasn't seeing any real progress during that last contest 'til about 6 weeks in. I was actually pretty bummed with my progress 'til around week 10 and it wasn't until then that it all seemed to start coming together.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah it's all good. I'm pushing through it.... In the 6 months of cutting this is the first time I have gained weight over the month and it's the strictest my diet has been 

I feel like my body looks better looking in the mirror though. I'll be nervous before the photo on the 2nd that's for sure. I think I am taking in slightly less than the 500 deficit at the moment as a side effect to looking at those damn scales!!! Being very careful not to miss out on cardio as well. It's only motivating me more at the moment I guess but gotta be careful to keep my cals up at the 500 deficit


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm doing this too. Currently 108.7 kilos and 24% body fat. 

My training will consist of MaxOT, kettlebells and running.

I am pretty much living off of chicken, lentils and broccoli. 

Will keep updates on this thread.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well on Monday I woke up and thought I looked too thin and small so I just really started eating like shit. Trying to eat anything and everything I could. Think I may have a gone a little overboard. I was at about 17% bf on Sunday and managed to get up to 19% @ 226 lbs somehow for my pictures. They look awful- but in the way that I had hoped they would. So now I need to lose about 12% bodyfat in 12 weeks to hit my target bodyfat percentage. It's doable, because I think the 2% I added on in a week is going to come off just as fast. I didn't really have a target weight in mind, but I threw out 206lbs @7/8% bodyfat....which works out to me needing to lose 20 lbs of fat and gain 8 lbs of muscle; 1.7lbs a week.


Ideally I'd like to be around 216 @ 7%bf but I don't think that's doable this time around.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 2, 2013)

Update pic! Little bit bummed as I've put on 1.5 kg's and my abs aren't as defined as they were before, I'm hoping I've added a fair bit of muscle though. I'm just puzzled because I followed a structured meal and workout plan pretty well for the month. (not dead on but better than I ever had) and was hoping for a noticeable change.... oh well, just gonna keep at it!!

Before




After


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 5, 2013)

Well it turned out I was bulking last month and not cutting hence the addition of weight and loss of definition  Damn....

Anyways I'm gonna do Greg Plitts 28 day MFT this month. It's gonna take a lot of dedication but I'm keen to get ripped up


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 5, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Well it turned out I was bulking last month and not cutting hence the addition of weight and loss of definition  Damn....



How does that work, were you eating in your sleep or something?


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 6, 2013)

The meal plan that was made for me was 300 calories surplus instead of -500..... I knew something was up all month but I trusted the damn thing


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

What do you reccomend doing for losing a stomach? For most of my life I have been an active person (played football and weightlifted, due to a concussion, a lot of that stopped). 

But I have never been able to get rid of this "stomach" I have on me. It's not huge... but it's noticable at times. What do you guys reccomend in starting out? 

Right now I am just trying to lose the stomach... I cannot lift weights now due to my arm tendons being messed up... and I am recovering from surgery. Once I lose my stomach... I will build up my muscles, tone, and etc. Because I really don't want a lot of muscle under fat. 

Thanks!


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 6, 2013)

For nutrition I started out 'eating clean'. I made sure I ate Meat, veggies, beans and brown rice for lunch everyday for example. Did six pack shortcut bodyweight exercises too burn cals as well. Do as little or as much as you like. I used to combine a few after one another. Really simple, don't need to think about macros etc and it's not to intense when you start out. The weight fell off my stomach and It's hard for me to lose fat.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 6, 2013)

Abs are made in the kitchen. With that in mind, take a good look at your current diet and change things up. You can't magically burn fat just in your gut area.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 6, 2013)

I've stopped my meal plan over the last couple of days and the weight has gone down 2kg's  so weird.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help! 

Now did you guys cut out soda or anything?

UTS - Amen! Haha.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 7, 2013)

Coke zero/sprite zero is your friend.... I drank sprite zero and vodka about 3 times a week (1 or 2 glasses) and it didn't set me back too much. I've stopped doing that but starting out it was a nice way to ease into it. No cals!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 7, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Coke zero/sprite zero is your friend.... I drank sprite zero and vodka about 3 times a week (1 or 2 glasses) and it didn't set me back too much. I've stopped doing that but starting out it was a nice way to ease into it. No cals!



Cool. I'll have to look into that.

Thanks again JP.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 7, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Coke zero/sprite zero is your friend.... I drank sprite zero and vodka about 3 times a week (1 or 2 glasses) and it didn't set me back too much. I've stopped doing that but starting out it was a nice way to ease into it. No cals!


Alcohol is 7 calories/gram and they're the most useless calories availble, too 

Cutting out soda is a good idea (or any drink that isn't water, tea or coffee for that matter) but if you really can't live without it I guess the diet/zero stuff is your friend. Personally I hate those and there's even more crap in them than regular ones.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 7, 2013)

It shouldn't even be a question whether or not to cut out soda. If weren't sure about that then I'm sure there are a lot of other things in your diet that need to go as well. As mentioned, the 'zero' products are really the only substitution as long as you don't care about the fake sugar/potentially increasing your risk of cancer. It's not enough to just eat clean. If you're really trying to lose fat and lose it fast, low-carb is the only way to do it. Most people don't even know how to eat clean, let alone have the will power to sustain what it entails. You don't need a variety of foods, you only need to drastically reduce carbs. Keep in mind you're not doing this forever- this is temporary, which makes it sustainable and achievable. After the fact you can increase your carbs again. This is literally all I have eaten in two weeks:

Deli-turkey 
Chicken Breast 
Some kind of Mingnon burger (just the patty, no buns obviously)
Bacon (not so much now)
Peanut Butter 
Almonds 
Protein shake & BCAA drinks (cut with water) 
Some pulled chicken and caesar salad from Whole Foods 
Also a cabbage and pulled chicken salad from Whole foods
Beef Jerky 
Green Beans and potatoes (only once so far, and yes I finally started eating veggies) 
Naked Green Machine- half of one a day (on higher carb days)
Oatmeal (every other day) 
Very low carb whole wheat bread (maybe once every 4 days)
and I'm eating 9 egg whites a day 

And I think that's it. I seriously give no shits about other food at all. Just forcing as much chicken, turkey, and egg whites down my gullet as I can. 


At this point in the contest (coming up on the end of week 2) I am moving right along. I have had absolutely no cravings of any kind. It is so much easier the second time around. The flip was switched and I was instantly in diet mode. In fact my carbs were too low and I became more worried about retaining mass that I started to add a few more in and not be so restrictive. I've kind of been alternating between low-carb and moderate carb days, with only one normal/slightly high carb day (that's one in the whole two weeks). I'm not doing IF. I have completely abandoned it for now. After watching a few videos with Kai Greene and Jay and becoming more worried about maintaining mass I decided it wasn't worth it as I was losing enough fat by just low-carbing. This way I don't ever have to feel hungry. I'll put up some official end of week 2 numbers after Friday, but as of right now I've lost only about 3 lbs, but more impressively 3% bodyfat. 

edit*: no idea what's going on with the layout here.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2013)

So you are both gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time? I thought that is supposed to be impossible.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 7, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> So you are both gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time? I thought that is supposed to be impossible.





Not when you ate like shit before, didn't eat enough food, didn't get enough protein, and (deliberately) didn't work out as religiously as you are now.

That kind of fat loss/muscle gain isn't something that can be sustained indefinitely- but it is very comparable to when you first start working out and lose fat/gain muscle. It's not like when you first start lifting weights that it just burns fat off and you don't gain any muscle....you're doing both at once.


I felt differently after hearing both Kai and Jay say that as long as you feed your body enough it's basically impossible to overtrain. Really changed my line of thinking and got me to start eating a lot more.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 7, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Alcohol is 7 calories/gram and they're the most useless calories availble, too
> 
> Cutting out soda is a good idea (or any drink that isn't water, tea or coffee for that matter) but if you really can't live without it I guess the diet/zero stuff is your friend. Personally I hate those and there's even more crap in them than regular ones.


 
Hence why I said it didn't set me back too much...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 8, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Not when you ate like shit before, didn't eat enough food, didn't get enough protein, and (deliberately) didn't work out as religiously as you are now.
> 
> That kind of fat loss/muscle gain isn't something that can be sustained indefinitely- but it is very comparable to when you first start working out and lose fat/gain muscle. It's not like when you first start lifting weights that it just burns fat off and you don't gain any muscle....you're doing both at once.
> 
> ...



Right on, I believe the same thing - I just have read and heard that it's not possible from so many people that they began to change my mind.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 15, 2013)

1 week into Greg Plitts MFT28. Brutal so far but loving it  

4 protein shakes/day with 1 solid meal. 2 a day workouts and abs everyday in weeks 1 and 3. It's crazy but that's why I like it... Been waking up every morning at 5:30am to train before work. Already seeing changes in the mirror... It's going to be a walk in the park going back to my standard IIFYM/workout plan.  Next Progress pic will be insane


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 16, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> 1 week into Greg Plitts MFT28. Brutal so far but loving it
> 
> 4 protein shakes/day with 1 solid meal. 2 a day workouts and abs everyday in weeks 1 and 3. It's crazy but that's why I like it... Been waking up every morning at 5:30am to train before work. Already seeing changes in the mirror... It's going to be a walk in the park going back to my standard IIFYM/workout plan.  Next Progress pic will be insane


I hope you're getting in a load of fiber or your toilet visits are gonna be fuuuun!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been meaning to update this. It's more personal information than anybody probably cares to read- but it does go to show you how personal shit in you life directly affects your lifting and diet, and this is why pro-BB'ers pretty much just zone out and don't let anything affect them. Very comparable to Arnold in Pumping Iron when he reflected on his father dying and didn't fly back for the funeral because it was so close to a contest. I've had so much happen in the last three weeks- going from the lowest I've ever been to the exact opposite. I wasn't sure if I'd even be able to see this contest through to the end. The mental and physical toll going into week two was unreal. I kicked my fiance' out and I ended up taking it much harder than I had anticipated. There was a period of about 4 days where I couldn't eat or drink. I was losing way too much mass. It was great for losing fat, but I started losing muscle too. My workouts were shit. Last year I didn't drink at all during the contest...and now I've drank 6 out of the last 10 days. But then the night I had the final talk with my ex I had the closure I needed and felt relieved and knew I could move on. ...And it happened a lot sooner than I had anticipated. I met a girl that night who is absolutely gorgeous. Hotter, younger, better body, had a scholarship for cheerleading, and makes more money than my ex. I feel like I won the lottery and needless to say the ex is jealous as fuark. We've spent every day/night together since the night we met (until yesterday when she had to fly out to CA for a week). We went out on V-day and dropped $180 on dinner. She looked riiiiiidiculously gorgeous that night, I almost want to post a picture. Things have gone ridiculously fast, but it's exactly what I needed in my life. I was instantly back on track and had all the motivation I needed. She's incredibly supportive, which is the opposite of what I'm use to. She's even going to start going to the gym with me. She's really helping me become a better person too and I'm sure eventually some of that will come across here as I don't feel the need to be an asshole all the time. Anyway I'm back on track. The end of week 3 was Friday and I was sitting at 219 lbs and about 15.5% bodyfat. I've got 9 weeks and need to lose about 9% bodyfat. I think it's doable, but I still want to try to come in around 212-215 lbs. I think I am going to post pictures at the half-way point which should be in another 2-3 weeks. I'm actually surprised with the progress I've made thus far. Even with the drinking n shit I've been able to stick to my diet sans ONE drunken stop at McDonalds. I still don't have any cravings and my diet is spot-on. *Edit- no idea what's going on with the lack of indents and paragraphs as I put all those in so it would be easier to read.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 17, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> I hope you're getting in a load of fiber or your toilet visits are gonna be fuuuun!


 
Toilet visits have been better than normal anyways so..... 

Going into week 2 of the program I'm shredding up quickly  Looking lean! Had my carb up day yesterday and my rest day was actually weird as I wanted to work out  getting addicted to it!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I am starting MFT28. 

I have spent basically a year doing MAX OT with great results. However, I want something more intense as MAX OT is pretty boring and my weight is also not shifting at the moment.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't actually enter the contest but I decided to try a watered-down version of my original thought, I figure this thread is as good a place as any to post about it. Sunday through Friday is the Dollar Menu Diet, Saturday is eat whatever which has been a large pizza. 

First started with diet only for the past 2 weeks, planning to re-start exercising sometime this week after quitting in November. 

In November I was down to 137 and 11% bf, starting this up on the first of February I was up to 152 and 17% bf... and waist had gone from 31 to 36 inches around.

Starting week 3 of reconditioning here I'm back down to 146 lbs, 15% bf, 34.5"


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 20, 2013)

So I faultered on the MFT28.... missed both sessions yesterday and ate normally. Waking up at 5:30am and eating a very low carb diet took its toll..... So i'm going to change my schedule again and do my IIFYM 2 on 1 off workout schedule with abs every 2nd day and 3 short HITT cardio sessions/week. 9 days of MFT28 worked wonders though considering how short of a time it was


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 20, 2013)

^ MFT28 is ridiculous. I just completed day 3 and I can barely move. My abs are beyond fucked. 

I don't know how I am going to do both arm workouts tomorrow since it will take about 2 hours to do each. 

Worth it though!


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah after 9 days I definitely noticed a difference.... I bet you're looking forward to leg day  I think the main reason I stopped was that the novelty had worn off and week 2 was easier than week 1. Plus my mate who I was doing it with quit after day 4....

Plus I was using an insane amount of supplements.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 24, 2013)

I was basically immobilised for the entire weekend. Those leg workouts were insane. However, I did lose 5 pounds in a week. I will try to lose the same this week also.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright, here's where I'm sitting after 4 weeks. Technically it's 5 weeks, but for the contest, it's 4 weeks. Keep in mind I did a really good job of looking as shitty as possible in the before pic and the 4 week pic was right when I woke up- when I always look leaner. That's why I also look drowsy as fuck and just like a mess in general. Before pic is roughly 226 lbs at 19.%bf and 4 weeks is 219 lbs @ 14.5-15%bf. Before:




4 weeks:


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks like way more than a 7pound difference. 
Looks like you're getting thicker at the same time as shedding, which is always much tougher than just dropping weight. 
Not sure how much longer for contest goes for but good luck and hope you win some cash$$$.


edit; hey also like the way you pull the shoulder blades back in the before photo to make yourself look narrower lol. That's probably why the second shot looks much bigger.


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 25, 2013)

That was a hell of a cut man, great job. Hoping you win as well!


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Alright, here's where I'm sitting after 4 weeks. Technically it's 5 weeks, but for the contest, it's 4 weeks. Keep in mind I did a really good job of looking as shitty as possible in the before pic and the 4 week pic was right when I woke up- when I always look leaner. That's why I also look drowsy as fuck and just like a mess in general. Before pic is roughly 226 lbs at 19.%bf and 4 weeks is 219 lbs @ 14.5-15%bf.



haha you went from worse than me to better than me, good work

It really does look like way more than 7 lbs lost, funny how that works.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 25, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> haha you went from worse than me to better than me, good work
> 
> It really does look like way more than 7 lbs lost, funny how that works.


It has a lot to do with making yourself look shitty. If you extend your gut as much as you can for the first pic, then flex your abs in the second, you'll already look loads better. Changing posture/pose can make a huge difference as well.

Uncreative, are you doing IF again?


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 26, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That looks like way more than a 7pound difference.
> Looks like you're getting thicker at the same time as shedding, which is always much tougher than just dropping weight.
> Not sure how much longer for contest goes for but good luck and hope you win some cash$$$.
> 
> ...




When you get leaner you naturally start to look bigger. My arms have gotten a tad smaller, but my biggest concern is coming in too small again. I really don't think I can afford to drop under 214, yet I'm still not eating enough. I'm dropping the weight fast, but part of it is simply because I'm just not eating enough. I'm not even keeping track of macros because it just doesn't matter- I simply need more food. Realistically I'm probably going to finish around 208 if I don't fix this eating issue. 
At least I've got my new lady helping me prep food, clean all the dishes, etc. and even going to the gym with me. At the same time my sleep schedule has been shit, so there's a trade off. 




UnderTheSign said:


> Uncreative, are you doing IF again?



No. It's hard enough getting the food I need already that I really just need to eat when I can and when my body tells me it's hungry. After watching videos of jay and kai talking about as long as you feed your body enough you can't overtrain that pretty much changed my mind. IF is great for slow steady results, but I've only got 12 weeks so I just can't deal with that right now. 

This is all about low-carbs/carb-cycling, lots of BCAAs, and protein.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 7, 2013)

The halfway point for me is tomorrow. I thought I was doing good, but I'm making confusing progress. I'm definitely doing better than last year, but I still feel behind. My abs are coming in more pronounced than before, I think because I'm doing weighted ab work instead of just crunches, but I'm also not as LEAN as when they came in last time, so it throws me off because I think I'm doing better than I really am. 

I've started doing some cheer stunting with my girlfriend in lieu of cardio- that's going to have to change though. We usually do it at the end of our workout when I'm already exhausted and I have no prior experience with it unlike her who was in competitive cheerleading all throughout highschool and had a scholarship for it. It is forcing me to deal with my shoulder mobility and stability though so that's good....as well as humbling. 

Going to try to do half-way pics tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 7, 2013)

I've taken a week off training as I went over to see a girl for a few days and my roomate moved out so I have been busy organising the house. (Probably a good idea to have a break after 6 months of training anyways) but maintaining my diet. I've lost 3KG's since last month (about 6.6 pounds?) and 2% of body fat. My abs are starting to pop  

I'm going to cut for 1 more month before bulking for a few months as summer is now over here in Australia and I need to build more muscle anyways. Then I can cut till summer. So by the end of the year I'd like to be a little bigger in size at 10% body fat. I'll post a progress pic early next week!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Not much improvement over week 5, but whatever. The last six weeks will be serious.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice work. Gotta love them forearm veins.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 9, 2013)

@Uncreative123

Nice work man. I love the facial expressions as well (Week One -> relaxed uber-pout, Week six -> intense flex-face )


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 10, 2013)

/\ thats a 'metal as fuck' face!


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 11, 2013)

On week 4 of MFT28. I don't see how anyone can do this routine while having a full time job and a social life. Fortunately, I lack one of those two.

It has been a fun routine to do, but I am looking forward to going back to MAX OT and kettlebell training. 

I have lost 10 pounds in 3 weeks. Realistically I need to lose another 15 pounds.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice work guys!!!

I would love to be a gym muscle type guy and I have tried many times but my body just loves and craves cardio and its good at it.

Weight training for me is like you guys going for a long run, different strokes eh!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 11, 2013)

kung_fu said:


> @Uncreative123
> 
> Nice work man. I love the facial expressions as well (Week One -> relaxed uber-pout, Week six -> intense flex-face )





Nah, it's just what I look like in the morning- like I got hit by a truck. Usually they're worse than that.

My sleep schedule this past week has been a nightmare. Friday night I got 2 hours of sleep. The night before, 4 hours; night before- 4 hours; night before that 4 1/2 hours. Last night was 5 hours I think. It's taking a toll on me in a bad way. It's not that I can't sleep, it's that I have to get up early to help my girlfriend with all her shit and then I stay up late planning out all the shit we have to do the next day. It's literally the most exhausting thing I've been through. Hopefully it will calm down by the end of this week. But it's just been non-stop and stresses me out.


I also started taking Intek's Detox again and it's working really well. I already look better than that last pic I put up. It has three goals- reduce bloat, reduce water-weight, cleanse your insides- and it does all of them. It's one of a the few supplements you can take that you *know* is working and see fast results. The only caveat is that you need to always know where the nearest restroom is that you can absolutely destroy. The first 10 days are usually the worst. Non-stop peeing out your ass. And when you think there's nothing left inside you....you find out there is. Shit-peeing no less than 4 times a day. Hahaha it starts to take a toll on your ass and you may want to use baby-wipes instead of toilet paper. It's worth it though. Almost comical at times.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 13, 2013)

Latest progress pic. Looking lean again after that accidental bulk 

A few more weeks of cutting then I'll be bulking up through winter. I think by next summer I'll look exactly how I want to look but I imagine I'll want to be a little bigger/leaner then anyways. Ahhhh the constant search 

Anyone have any idea what my bodyfat is? I'm flexed


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 17, 2013)

lol, week 7:












Thank you Intek Detox.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, so pretty big set back last night-- ***Warning*** somewhat graphic: 

Basically half my toe-nail got ripped off/pulled back. Can't wear shoes for probably at least a week. Still went to the gym tonight, in sandals, for LEG day, but was pretty limited with what I could do. All machine work. 

A pretty big setback considering my legs need the most amount of work.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks painful.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 19, 2013)

my face was contorted into a picture of agony and pain

hope your toe has a speedy recovery/re-growth dude!


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I'm almost done for the 3 months and ready to start bulking. I may start bulking in a couple more weeks. Last couple of weeks have been a bit lazy considering how hard I was going and diet has shaken a little bit. (I've had pizza 3 times in the last week) 

Just been out my routine (I've been at work 1 day in the last 10) so that didn't help but I'm back onto my meal/workout! I'll post my before after pic in a few days.

It's not a crazy transformation or anything but I'm happy this thread has at least kept me motivated 

I'll post up a pic in a few days


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile. Was feeling shitty lately. Almost mentally checked out of the contest. Kept having setbacks with drinking and carbs and serious lack of sleep and felt like I kept getting pushed back two days at a time. I think the drinking actually helped on some occasions because it really dried me out. Also last week my girlfriend made me fish for dinner which is something I NEVER eat...and apparently my insides didn't care too much for it because for the next three days I was peeing out my ass again. So I really think that took care of most of the food I had eaten haha. Between my girlfriends birthday and Easter I had 4 days (not consecutive) of just shit I shouldn't have been eating or drinking. It's probably not as bad as I make it sound, but during this contest I get down on myself pretty hard for overdoing it on carbs. Anyway, after I took this picture today it gave me some hope and I'm going to stick with it. I've only got 16 more days so I think I can manage. Thank God she goes to the gym with me and forces me to go at times I don't want to...because it would've been a lot worse without her.








lol, I really apologize for that pic. It's not something I would normally take or post, it's just all I've had for the last couple weeks.


----------



## JP Universe (Apr 4, 2013)

Well here's my before and after pic for the 3 months. Pretty happy with the cut!!

Time to bulk!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 13, 2013)

One week to go. Really felt like progress had stalled and then I realized I was retaining shitloads of water- a lot more than normal. My scale tells me water content as well as bodyfat and weight. So I went to complete nutrition and got some water pills so I could start pissing it all out. So now that I've got that under control I just need to keep an eye on my sodium intake. Gonna do really low carb for the next 5 days; 2 gallons of water a day for the next 5 days, none on Thursday, final pics on Friday. I still have a bunch of stuff to plan out, but things are still going well at this point. 

Next time I post will probably be with pics.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done guys!!!!


----------

